# Local Screenprinting VS Online DTP Service?



## Skyzinha (Aug 28, 2010)

Keep in mind, I'm starting my own clothing company similar to LRG and such. 

I've been working with my local screenprinters for quite some time and I've been really satisfied with their work. Their shirts have a really good quality and the colors are spot on. 

The downsides are the cost, and the printing size (13.5" x 13.5")
They charge around $8.50 a shirt (if you order around 30 shirts) PLUS a $25 setup charge per color.

I was looking to work with Printfection because of the DTP printing they offer allow for a full range of color at a set price per shirt. PLUS their printing size is way bigger than my local screenprinters:
Printfection's 13.5" x 16.5" VS my local screenprinters13.5" x 13.5"

However, if I were to order 30 white shirts, with a 1 color design, prices would be:

Local Screenprinters : $317.50 ($25 setup charge for 1 color, plus $292.50 on shirts, $9.75 a shirt)

Printfection : $359.70 (at $11.99 a shirt)
----
30 white shirts, with an 10 color design, prices would be: 
Local Screenprinters : $542.50 ($250 setup charge for 10 colors, plus $292.50 on shirts, $9.75 a shirt)
Printfection : $359.70 (at $11.99 a shirt)

1: Is there a quality difference between Screenprinting and DTP? 
2: What are their pros and cons?
3: Which fades out after washing faster?
4: Which method is better suited to sell?
5: Is the print size (13.5" x 16.5") worth using Printfection (DTP method) instead of my local screenprinters (13.5" x 13.5")?

I was thinking, selling both methods, shirts with a small amount of colors, go with screenprinting, but then, shirts with a lot of colors, use Printfection.


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

Skyzinha said:


> I've been working with my local screenprinters for quite some time and I've been really satisfied with their work. Their shirts have a really good quality and the colors are spot on.


Bear this in mind!
DTG is good for shorter runs, screenprinting is good for longer runs. You can actually mix your supplies.
They should both be good, DTG is better at multi-colours.


----------



## Skyzinha (Aug 28, 2010)

The shorter/longer runs wouldn't really matter to me since I'm not the one printing them?

Or do you mean like the costs would increase for DTP in comparison to screen printing?


----------

